# flexible Independent cold shoe adapter



## sanjosedave (Dec 16, 2016)

Looking for a cold shoe adapter to use with a shoot through umbrella that allows me to point the flash separately from the umbrella 

I think it would stack like this:

cold shoe adapter
flexible adjustment
cold shoe adapter


----------



## mrzero (Dec 19, 2016)

Get a lightweight ball head, screw it directly to the umbrella mount, and screw a cold head adapter on top


----------

